# API Stress Coat+ dosages.



## Noobalva (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys, i don't know if anyone else has had this on their mind but it's been bothering me. Since i have my betta in a 2.5 gal tank and only do 1 litre(about 10%) water changes twice a week, I've been wondering just how much *API Stress Coat Plus* should i be using per litre -- instead of gallon.

So i went ahead and did all the math, but i did it all for the NORMAL dose -- like the instructions say, go ahead and double dose if you really have to. Here's what i got:

5.000 mL = 1 tsp used for 10 gal (38 L)
2.500 mL = 1/2 tsp used for 5 gal (19 L)
1.250 mL = 1/4 tsp used for 2.5 gal (9.5 L)
0.620 mL = 1/8 tsp used for 1.25 gal (4.75 L)
0.313 mL = 1/16 tsp used for 0.62 gal (2.4 L)
0.156 mL = 1/32 tsp used for 0.313 gal (1.2 L) 

1 gal = 3.8 L 
1 mL = 14-15 drops (1 drop = 0.075 mL)

So there ya go for every litre of water you should use roughly 1/32 tsp (2-3 drops) of API Stress Coat Plus OR for every gallon use around 1/8 tsp (8-10 drops). 

You can measure it all though Drops by using teardrop measures or even things like turkey basters; measure though teaspoons by getting yourself an advance set of measuring spoons. Booth can usually be found at local grocery or even dollar stores

Let me know what you guys think, i know this helps me out and saves me from using way too much Stress Coat -- i know they say you can't really overdose with this but i still like to be sure.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

This could be very helpful, but I'm fine with the gallon dosage lol. Anyways it really helps to get really strict on your dosages otherwise your conditioner can run out pretty quick. Nice math


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

> 1 mL = 14-15 drops (1 drop = 0.075 mL)


How did you determine this?

It's generally accepted that 1 mL is about 20 drops (of water).


----------



## Noobalva (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Leo, hopefully it does help someone out. lol 



LittleBlueFishlets said:


> How did you determine this?
> 
> It's generally accepted that 1 mL is about 20 drops (of water).


And LittleBlue, i'm glad you asked. I thought the same thing but didn't wanna simply rely on the general words of others (cuz most of the time it's wrong...broken telephone effect). So i 1st thing i did was i called up my uncle yesterday and asked him what he goes by when he medicates patients (pediatrician) and he told me about 15 drops is a mL. So then i went to the local pharmacy and looked at anything that was giving via teardrops and took a look at all of the plant foods i have that are given via teardrops; took notes and found that the average number was 0.075=1mL. 

SO lol, after all that i tested the 15 drops using API Stress Coat and measuring with the cap they give you. I put 15 drops in it and let it settle (a few seconds) and it lined up dead on the 1mL line.

If you hold whatever it is your using vertical, the drops even themselves out. i tested it like 10 times with multiple different tools for drops and they all came at 15 drops (and that's playing it safe). 

.....my class was cancelled today, i got bored lol. :lol:


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

*low tech solution*

I got one of those tiny bottles of StressCoat, the kind with a flip-cap instead of a screw-on lid. My LFS sold them seperately, but I have seen them in other stores sold as a two-pack with a small bottle of StressZyme. I just refill my little bottle now from my big bottles. 

Oh, and btw, I have now seen StressCoat being sold at Wal-Mart, in a much plainer bottle, but still labelled as being made by Mars (the same company that makes API stuff).


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Noobalva said:


> Hey guys, i don't know if anyone else has had this on their mind but it's been bothering me. Since i have my betta in a 2.5 gal tank and only do 1 litre(about 10%) water changes twice a week, I've been wondering just how much API Stress Coat Plus should i be using per litre -- instead of gallon.
> 
> So i went ahead and did all the math, but i did it all for the NORMAL dose -- like the instructions say, go ahead and double dose if you really have to. Here's what i got:
> 
> ...


Some other options:
*Petco Handfeeding Syringe & Medicine Dropper Set for Small Animals*


http://www.petco.com/product/114601...t-for-Small-Animals.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch










Also, keep the flouride rinse cup after your next visit to the dentist. That cup has down to 0.25mL.

Or go Amazon for all kinds of measuring apparatus e.g. droppers, pipettes (graduated), measuring cylinders, etc.

Anything less than that would have to be 3-5 drops from a small pipette.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a syringe that measures 3mL of water... I use it for Prime especially, as the dosage is about .1mL per gallon. I got it from my mom since she is a nurse... But pretty much any hospital/clinic/nursing home or other care facilities should have a million of those very small syringes, unopened.


----------



## Noobalva (Jan 20, 2013)

Ya Northern i haven't seen those small bottle anywhere; I'll keep my eyes open tho.

Otterfun and Ayala awesome. My uncle should have things like that, I'll have to ask him.

Thanks for the help guys; i have to say this community is the best lol.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess I have some inside connections. My mom is a nurse and often she will put things like that in her pocket and technically, if she puts them in her pocket and doesn't use them, she can't put them back where she got them so we generally collect things like syringes in our house.
I really don't know if they are supposed to give things like that out... But they have a whole bunch of them and I don't think that they are probably too expensive. They likely get giant boxes of the things for very cheap prices - they are only plastic, lol.


----------

